# Can you recharge on the go with a dynamo hub?



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, so I bought a second hand bike that came with an extra front wheel sporting a SON dynamo hub.....

Is it possible to link this with the battery to get a trickle charge on the free-wheeling parts of the ride?

I appreciate that you will loose out somewhat because of the resistance in the hub, but still......


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

TeeCee said:


> Ok, so I bought a second hand bike that came with an extra front wheel sporting a SON dynamo hub.....
> 
> Is it possible to link this with the battery to get a trickle charge on the free-wheeling parts of the ride?
> 
> I appreciate that you will loose out somewhat because of the resistance in the hub, but still......


SON dynamo hubs output 3W at 6 V. You'd need circuitry to increase the voltage to whatever you battery pack needs, as well as to switch the charging on and off. Even then it's only a miniscule amount of power. Not going to be worth the effort to attempt to charge the battery off of it.


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

I suspected that might be the case......


----------



## pwd666 (Nov 9, 2021)

If you were using a direct drive hub motor eBike; you could utilize regenerative braking.


----------

